# [EVDL] Wanted: Siemens motor controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No, a lot of people wish that such things were available. There were,
perhaps, a few hundred PV5133 motors from the Ford Ranger EV program
that were sold to the general public. I've got one of them. But, the
controllers were never available as far as I can tell. DMOC445
controllers can (theoretically) be used to drive them. You can't order
a new DMOC445 right now but you might find a used one. Siemens motor
controllers, if you can find one, are priced by people who don't
apparently need to sell any controllers. They aren't even remotely in
the realm of reason price-wise.

Personally, I am building my own controller to drive this motor. A man
named Eric Tischer did the same thing. He has a website detailing how
he went about it. Actually, so do I.

His site: http://etischer.com/awdev/

My site: http://code.google.com/p/revolt-ac-controller/

I hope you find something which will work for you. Best of luck!



> Osmo Sarin <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hello all,
> >
> > does anyone have a Siemens Simovert Short, or other inverter suitable
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Eric did an awesome job on that conversion!
I guess Tesla was also impressed, he's a Senior Controls Engineer there,
http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=95825328&authType=NAME_SEARCH&authToken=0Q_7&locale=en_US&srchid=97bdee6e-b5d0-408a-8fd9-4f32da95da2b-0&srchindex=1&srchtotal=4&goback=%2Efps_PBCK_*1_Eric_Tischer_*1_*1_*1_*1_*2_*1_Y_*1_*1_*1_false_1_R_*1_*51_*1_*51_true_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2&pvs=ps&trk=pp_profile_name_link


or just go to www.linkedin.com and type in his name, it's the first one to come 
up.


----- Original Message ----
From: Collin Kidder <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, November 4, 2011 8:42:29 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Wanted: Siemens motor controller

No, a lot of people wish that such things were available. There were,
perhaps, a few hundred PV5133 motors from the Ford Ranger EV program
that were sold to the general public. I've got one of them. But, the
controllers were never available as far as I can tell. DMOC445
controllers can (theoretically) be used to drive them. You can't order
a new DMOC445 right now but you might find a used one. Siemens motor
controllers, if you can find one, are priced by people who don't
apparently need to sell any controllers. They aren't even remotely in
the realm of reason price-wise.

Personally, I am building my own controller to drive this motor. A man
named Eric Tischer did the same thing. He has a website detailing how
he went about it. Actually, so do I.

His site: http://etischer.com/awdev/

My site: http://code.google.com/p/revolt-ac-controller/

I hope you find something which will work for you. Best of luck!



> Osmo Sarin <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hello all,
> >
> > does anyone have a Siemens Simovert Short, or other inverter suitable
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 4 Nov 2011 at 11:53, Osmo Sarin wrote:
> 
> > does anyone have a Siemens Simovert Short, or other inverter suitable
> > to run Siemens PV5133 motor for sale?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Collin

Great to see you have an open source AC motor FOC implementation
(http://code.google.com/p/revolt-ac-controller/). This is a great resource
for everyone 

We have a similar project in progress, but the vehicle and motor control
code is targeted at the STM32 hardware (leveraging
http://www.libopencm3.org). You can see what we are up to here:

http://tumanako.net
http://tumanako.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/tumanako/trunk/

We have yet to produce a working open source FOC algorithm (although we have
many of the bits), so it would be great if we can collaborate and share on
the FOC aspects of the motor control software!

Cheers
Philip


--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Cold-Lithium-Cell-Question-tp3984152p3994540.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sometimes the hardest part is getting the AC controller tuned for your motor.

I saw one of those Ford Siemens motors over at RMS when I was last there.
This makes me think that they probably have done the mapping on the dyno in
order to tune their controller to run it efficiently. I suggest checking
with them if you are not looking to make your own controller. You can find
them at: http://www.rinehartmotion.com/



-----
-Otmar-

914 EV, California Poppy, Zilla research vehicle. 
http://evcl.com/914/

The Zilla factory is at:
http://manzanitamicro.com/

Zilla Support is still at: 
http://cafeelectric.com/Ssupport.php
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Cold-Lithium-Cell-Question-tp3984152p3994596.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was going to suggest the same. Dave Kois at currentevtech.com was selling
this very combination at one time. Yup, still listed: 
http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Systems/100-KW-AC-Drive-System-c45/





> Otmar wrote:
> >
> > Sometimes the hardest part is getting the AC controller tuned for your
> > motor.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wonder how much 100 of those motors run surplus:

http://commoditiesrecoverycorp.com/electricmotors.htm

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

These have been floating around for years. I doubt that commodities company=
paid much over scrap for them, if that. DC.



________________________________
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Saturday, November 5, 2011 9:40 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Wanted: Siemens motor controller

Wonder how much 100 of those motors run surplus:

http://commoditiesrecoverycorp.com/electricmotors.htm

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111105/b5da07e7=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<< I was going to suggest the same. Dave Kois at currentevtech.com 
was selling
this very combination at one time. Yup, still listed:
http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Systems/100-KW-AC-Drive-System-c45/ >>>

I know it's not as high of an output, but the AC50+Curtis doesn't seem 
like a bad deal at 1/3 the cost and 60lbs lighter.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Agree. I run an AC 31 in my Fiero, though I am hoping Curtis does come out
with the rumored higher voltage controller.



> cowtown wrote:
> >
> > <<< I was going to suggest the same. Dave Kois at currentevtech.com
> > was selling
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They are now sold out according to Harvey Mandlin 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, November 06, 2011 10:10 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Wanted: Siemens motor controller

Wonder how much 100 of those motors run surplus:

http://commoditiesrecoverycorp.com/electricmotors.htm

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

